# Beyonce!



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2007)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/features/2007_swimsuit/beyonce/07_beyonce_1.html


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## goandykid (Feb 14, 2007)

shwing


----------



## squanto (Feb 15, 2007)

if she stopped eating mcdonalds for 7-10 days id definately tap that!!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2007)

Not bad for a person who eats that many murder burgers.

I think see looks good.


----------



## zombul (Feb 15, 2007)

I think she looks good and I wouldn't kick her out of bed but I think she is over rated.


----------



## viet_jon (Feb 15, 2007)

She looks good like that, any thinner, she'll be a typical model.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 15, 2007)

Jay-Z is a lucky man.


----------



## zombul (Feb 15, 2007)

Her tan isn't real,FAKE BAKER!


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 15, 2007)

She's gorgeous. Perfect body IMO.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 15, 2007)

Her boobs are emphasized by the pictures. They're not that big really. On these pics, she's dropdead gorgeous, and in reality she's still gorgeous.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 15, 2007)

There should be a law that says any picture of Beyonce MUST include her magnificent ass.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 15, 2007)

Just imagine her riding on top of your viagra stiffened cock all night long, that cushioning would come in handy for scenarios like that, a skinny girl would start to dig her bony ass into your thighs you'd have nothing soft to press your hands into to work her up and down and all around to your liking....Beyonce is just right plumbishly, like a thanksgiving turkey even her skin is just golden brown enough......yeah buddyYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Plus she can dress so hot to make you want her even more.


----------



## goob (Feb 15, 2007)

Imagine the sales if Beyonce did Playboy????


Oh well, for now i'll just stick to my collection of photos she did for me in a private shoot.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 15, 2007)

Did you see her layout in sloppyfatairbrushedtonomakeup.com?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 16, 2007)

it doesn't even look right under her butt here try enlarging it. 








all women should have someone to highlight their pics to make the sun whittle off 20 pounds. who knows what other alterations we're seeing?


----------



## goob (Feb 16, 2007)

URL=http://imageshack.us]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/features/2007_swimsuit/beyonce/07_beyonce_1.html 










Little Wing said:


> [all women should have someone to highlight their pics to make the sun whittle off 20 pounds. who knows what other alterations we're seeing?




Ahh....your looking for the new product from the inventor of 'beer goggles'.

The 'beer goggle camera'.  - _"Instantly takes 10 pounds off"_


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 16, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> Did you see her layout in sloppyfatairbrushedtonomakeup.com?


 
Nope. Too busy twackin it to these.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 16, 2007)

Little Wing you can't possibly be arguing Beyonce is fat...?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2007)

FAT? 

she looks like a woman!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 16, 2007)

she's nice, the airbrushing n figure camouflage are ridiculous. i hava a 15 yr old daughter that doesn't realize how nice she looks because society feed us this shit.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 16, 2007)

It's a photoshop world, everything is a lie. Even a picture before it is altered is a lie. The sickness is that people want to look like something that is not real...


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 17, 2007)

_(This post isn't directed at anyone in particular. It's my response to the general opinion of fotoshopping and 'fake' beautification.)_

Bah, blame it on society. Sure blame it on anyone but yourself. Guess what, we _are_ society. And guess what, we have our own responsibilities. Beyonce looks like that because we _want_ her to look like that. You can't blame Beyonce for looking as good as possible. It's all about the final results and the final results are working. 

If you're too melancholic or too envious to be satisfied with yourself, do something about it or accept it. You can't shift the blame to 'society'. Everyone makes their very own decisions about how they want to look. Everyone is responsible for their own actions. Blaming Marilyn Manson for corrupting the youth or blaming Beyonce for anorexia is a case of moving responsibility. You don't have to look like Beyonce. No one is forcing you.

Beyonce is working to make money. Fotoshop serves that purpose. You know why? Because we, society, buy into all of it. Next time you blame society of something, please realize you're blaming yourself.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 17, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> _(This post isn't directed at anyone in particular. It's my response to the general opinion of fotoshopping and 'fake' beautification.)_
> 
> Bah, blame it on society. Sure blame it on anyone but yourself. Guess what, we _are_ society. And guess what, we have our own responsibilities. Beyonce looks like that because we _want_ her to look like that. You can't blame Beyonce for looking as good as possible. It's all about the final results and the final results are working.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 17, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> she's nice, the airbrushing n figure camouflage are ridiculous. i hava a 15 yr old daughter that doesn't realize how nice she looks because society feed us this shit.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> _(This post isn't directed at anyone in particular. It's my response to the general opinion of fotoshopping and 'fake' beautification.)_
> 
> Bah, blame it on society. Sure blame it on anyone but yourself. Guess what, we _are_ society. And guess what, we have our own responsibilities. Beyonce looks like that because we _want_ her to look like that. You can't blame Beyonce for looking as good as possible. It's all about the final results and the final results are working.
> 
> ...



why doesn't Beyonce do something about it? oh she's too lazy n it can just be photoshopped out. a lot of young girls do not realize the extent to which celebrity photos, and ads trying to sell cosmetics are touched up. n i'd laugh my ass off at a movie where guys wankin it to their favotite pics suddenly saw the pics unaltered in mid stroke. 

http://www.metamorphosart.com/portfolio/portfolio4.html

http://www.cynical-c.com/mt/mt-comments.cgi?entry_id=3673

http://www.sortroom.net/index.php/archives/2005/09/08/beauty-secrets-of-the-stars-the-retouch/

http://www.glennferon.com/portfolio1/portfolio09.html
oh look perfect titties.

http://www.glennferon.com/portfolio1/portfolio22.html
inflatable t n a 

*roll your mouse over the pics..*

not everyone in society wants a fake ass plastic world where the big question is does my ass look fat. i'd rather admire a person asking "what can i do to make the world a better place?" Beyonce looks fine as is. obviously she's not happy with it and neither are the people promoting her. i don't think the answer should be "well we will just fake it"  and seriously... is Beyonce interested in anything other than how her ass looks? she is no Angelina, not by a long shot. 
impress me with something real not trickery. oh yea nothing is real anymore cuz no one even complains that the lies are bullshit.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2007)

Video Shoot


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2007)

I wonder if she is mixed....

I don't think she trains at all, she would look great if she did. She still looks good.


----------



## the nut (Feb 17, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> she is no Angelina, not by a long shot.




Good thing.... Angelina is overated. Can't stand looking at those heroin arms.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 17, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> http://www.metamorphosart.com/portfolio/portfolio4.html
> The only change I could see was in the lighting
> 
> http://www.cynical-c.com/mt/mt-comments.cgi?entry_id=3673
> ...


 
Why is it only black chicks?


----------



## goob (Feb 17, 2007)

the nut said:


> Good thing.... Angelina is overated. Can't stand looking at those heroin arms.



Good.  You can spend more time looking at her tits.

Beyonce is beautiful, photoshop or not.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2007)

the nut said:


> Good thing.... Angelina is overated. Can't stand looking at those heroin arms.



 i was referring to the work Angelina does to make the world a better place. you can't judge people with the eye alone. well you can, but then you just get a bunch of airbrushed bullshit. unfortunately that is enough for too many people. the person that would poop on beyonces unaltered pics, or any of these other women are what fuels this stupidity. you have a beautiful woman reflected in your lens and you are going to tell the whole world, including her, that she is not good enough by altering out her "defect" that's bullshit. real is beautiful. plastic is just pathetic self deception fed to a willing moronic mass of people too stupid to demand it stop.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Why is it only black chicks?



they were just predominant on that site. my point is these women are beautiful without the "defects" some idiots would reject them for. i wonder how they feel when they see the real them deemed unworthy of some glossy pics in a magazine? real women, even beautiful ones, are disgusting is the message this seems to convey.... 

it is common to worship beauty but that worship has become a sickness that corrupts even the beauty itself. maybe what is common isn't always best not when it has become something so twisted that a beautiful woman herself is unacceptable as she is.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 17, 2007)

I photoshopped pictures for a luxury car website I did, most of the time I would have to take the pictures during bad times of the day due to the availabilty and the Sun would wash the picture out or cause shadows that made them look weird....I could see some of that happening for some of the pics.....photography is a pure art form and a good one should be able to get the shot they need without touching it up later, but you have to think these guys working for the fashion mags probably aren't the most artistic so in order to make the mag pics more alluring they have to do some retouching of their originals...

You also have to take into consideration the effects of mass printing on how images come out....some times if the pic isn't smoothed over the picture will come out looking terrible at print time....

Not making excuses for anyone just adding a little bit of perspective...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2007)

fixing the color n contrast so on i can see but changing a black womans eyes to blue is just cruel... taking 4 inches off the waist of this woman??? 

http://www.glennferon.com/portfolio1/portfolio23.html  why? 

n seriously how many guys here have perfectly nice girlfriends but still like to spend some personal time with pics that are tweaked up for the mass consumption of a public that has _agreed_ to be decieved? it's easy to say young girls shouldn't compare themselves unfavorably to the glam shots but who exactly are the glam shots taken for? altered for? baaaaaaa


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 17, 2007)

In the end it's always about selling something. Beyonce is a commodity- the image that the media portrays her as- this is the sick thing about all the rags-they present people as objects- sure it's up to individuals to believe what they want- but when every image you see- billboards, magazine covers, print media in general- is presenting men and women with blemish free skin, with six packs, with balanced facial features- on an unconcious level we a become prisoners. Wrinkles are frowned upon, old age is not presented as a positive thing- youth being the only marker for vitality. Where is the magic of life- where is the longing for things beyond the physical? Why do so many people hate the way they look? Why do so many people dislike who they are? Where are the positive images in life? We are sold who to be and what to believe in.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2007)

Beyonce - unretouched.

because we live in a society where people are free to tell this woman that just being pretty is enough.... then go on to tell her that she is not pretty enough until we have painted her face n barbie-fied her body.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 17, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> fixing the color n contrast so on i can see but changing a black womans eyes to blue is just cruel... taking 4 inches off the waist of this woman???
> 
> http://www.glennferon.com/portfolio1/portfolio23.html  why?
> 
> n seriously how many guys here have perfectly nice girlfriends but still like to spend some personal time with pics that are tweaked up for the mass consumption of a public that has _agreed_ to be decieved? it's easy to say young girls shouldn't compare themselves unfavorably to the glam shots but who exactly are the glam shots taken for? altered for? baaaaaaa


I don't think airbrushing and photoshop are to blame for the deception...since ancient times men and women have gone to drastic measures to make their bodies look up to that dates fads....vomitoriums in Rome, extreme girdles in the Elizabethan era, Chinese foot binding....even the simple wearing of pantyhose to make legs look smoother and tanner...

Hell there was a time when men wore white powder make-up and wigs, then the 80's came and made makeup and big hair popular again...


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 17, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I don't think airbrushing and photoshop are to blame for the deception...since ancient times men and women have gone to drastic measures to make their bodies look up to that dates fads....vomitoriums in Rome, extreme girdles in the Elizabethan era, Chinese foot binding....even the simple wearing of pantyhose to make legs look smoother and tanner...
> 
> Hell there was a time when men wore white powder make-up and wigs, then the 80's came and made makeup and big hair popular again...



I like to do all those things-then hit the town.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2007)

sadly i think the media can make the majority of us all look like clowns just by telling us this or that is "in"  i'll decide for myself. by looking at trends there are a lot of women confusing being loose n sloppy with the media's hypeing of the big ass... 

vomitoriums in Rome, extreme girdles in the Elizabethan era, Chinese foot binding... all were disasterous to the body, and that white powder contained lead i think. accepted practice doesn't make a thing right.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 17, 2007)

I really don't see any point in this. They make women look better. So?! You're a hypocrit if you say you don't want to see the best. If you really wouldn't care you wouldn't bath, use perfume, do your hair, buy fancy clothes or anything like that. You wouldn't care about how your car looked or how your husband looked. But we all do, some more than others.

If you want to look like Beyonce, that's your own decision. You can't blame anyone for this, except yourself. It's as simple as that.

I think this is a funny discussion on a _bodybuilding_ site.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2007)

What happened to this thread?


----------



## KentDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> http://www.metamorphosart.com/portfolio/portfolio4.html


I agree with what you are saying, Little Wing. I think photoshop is often taken too far. I always hate it when a girl I am seeing compares herself to touched up pro photos and say they wished they looked like that or had her boobs, hips, or butt. I actually like how the original picture looks better than the photoshop in the above link. Thanks for sharing, these things are interesting.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 17, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> What happened to this thread?


 damn! it was supposed to be a hot thread about Beyonce, instead it got all PC  She is hot and skinny enough, I dont think she needs to loose any weight at all.

But i agree with people comparing themselves to those manipulated pics and then having issues.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 17, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> because we live in a society where people are free to tell this woman that just being pretty is enough.... then go on to tell her that she is not pretty enough until we have painted her face n barbie-fied her body.



Hey, I would still hit it...
Of course I would strap a 2x4 across my ass,
so as not to swallowed up by her huge vagine


----------



## DOMS (Feb 17, 2007)

I wouldn't fuck her with a Mexican's dick.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I wouldn't fuck her with a Mexican's dick.


 
Seriously?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 17, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Seriously?



No.  It was said that this thread was too PC, so I figured that I balance it out.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 17, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> sadly i think the media can make the majority of us all look like clowns just by telling us this or that is "in"  i'll decide for myself. by looking at trends there are a lot of women confusing being loose n sloppy with the media's hypeing of the big ass...
> 
> vomitoriums in Rome, extreme girdles in the Elizabethan era, Chinese foot binding... all were disasterous to the body, and that white powder contained lead i think. accepted practice doesn't make a thing right.


All I am saying is that human history shows that the majority of people are going to go with whats popular, all that you can do is resist social norms and be your own person...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2007)

:/ i'm sooo not normal. i think that's good but dunno about the rest of the world.


----------

